# New carpets



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

After living in the van for 8 months until just before Christmas, we've decided to re-carpet throughout. Is it feasible to get a domestic carpet fitter to do the job - given that we'll no doubt have to at least remove seats - or is that a bit of a trap?

Dougie.


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Dougie,

This is something that I do myself every year. It's not as difficult as it seems.
1. Measure maximum length and width of the van interior.
2. Buy your carpet.
3. lay out your new carpet UPSIDE DOWN in a large room, making sure that it is flat.
4. Remove your old carpet and lay it UPSIDE DOWN on top of the new one, making sure that it is flat.
5. Take a marker pen and, using your old carpet as a template, draw the outline on the bottom of the new carpet.
6. Take a Stanley knife with an adjustable blade and set it to a depth that will cut through the carpet without damaging whatever is beneath.
7. Cut carefully along the marks.
8. New carpet should slot straight in to the van!

Just done mine for this year. A nice sand colour from Carpetright.
Allow plenty of time!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Dougie,
Hektor03 is a member on here who provides this type of service 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=61020

Might be worth a PM to him.
Regards Rob.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for those suggestions. I'll contact hektor3 in the first instance, as I know my strengths and weaknesses! My understanding of a problem usually does not reflect my (in)ability to solve it! I would hate to have a 70% job. 

Dougie.


----------

